# Spots after PCT - Reccommendation



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi all, after my last PCT from a rebound cycle, i got terrible spots on chest and shoulders. they wernt like normal spots, more like boils that has bad swelling. I tried various creams etc which did not work.

Then i got some Panoxyl from ebay containing 5% Benzoyl peroxide and my spots have dramatically improved from only using this for 3 days.

So if your like me and get bad spots after PCT, i strongly reccommend getting this and giving it a try.

Little tip too, i use it before bed because when i used it in the morning it stained my t-shirt.

From researching it too, its better to start on the 2.5% or 5% untill you build a tolerence and then go to the 10% after as it can be quite harsh starting on straight on this.


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

yeh panoxyls great mate, i used it for the exact same reason. COOP handwash used as a shower gel is also good


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

is it ok to use while on cycle ? and is it ok to use it on my face obviously avoid eye contact .. lol


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

yeh i use it on my face mate, but like kieren says start off on 2.5% and work your way up as it can dry out your skin pretty bad. Its good because its cheap aswell costs about £3 from your local chemist, just ask at the counter and they get it for you


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

yeah i jus ordered 2.5 one on ebay  .. i get spots naturaly .. i just started an injectable cycle and i'm abit worried so i wanna have something in hand you know .. any advice apart from that ?


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

Would you use this at the first sight of spots or only when it became abit too much?


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

sizar said:


> yeah i jus ordered 2.5 one on ebay  .. i get spots naturaly .. i just started an injectable cycle and i'm abit worried so i wanna have something in hand you know .. any advice apart from that ?


I too get them naturally, but for some reason I find that on cycle they dont seem to be as bad, but this may just be me. I think as long as you dont over do the products you use on your acne your fine, I remember using like 4 or so products at once and although it seemed to be working, my skin was very dry and probably looked worse. So nowadays off cycle I just stick to clearasil wipes, and start panoxyl as soon as im cycling again. Im gonna get Retin A cream soon aswell run it for a few months and see how I get on, ill keep you informed.



TOBE said:


> Would you use this at the first sight of spots or only when it became abit too much?


You can use it for either mate


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

i jus got that cream from boots i'll use it tonight


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

The benzoyl peroxide one i used worked a treat mate. They are much better, left scars from when idiot here used to pick them but better anyway.

Ruined quote a few t-shirts though as it literally bleaches them.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

the one i got is PanOxyl Aquagel 2.5 .. is that the right one ?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

sizar said:


> the one i got is PanOxyl Aquagel 2.5 .. is that the right one ?


It is PanOxyl that i got but im unsure if it was the aquagel but pretty sure it was. I got the 10 strength in the end as you build a tolerance to it from what i have read somewhere. Hope it works for you mate and dont wear anything for a while after as it really bleached a couple of my t-shirts!


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> It is PanOxyl that i got but im unsure if it was the aquagel but pretty sure it was. I got the 10 strength in the end as you build a tolerance to it from what i have read somewhere. Hope it works for you mate and dont wear anything for a while after as it really bleached a couple of my t-shirts!


i'm using it on my face at the mo couple of spots .. 2nd night of use .. dried them out.. i'll keep on .. see how it goes .. i'll update it.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

sizar said:


> i'm using it on my face at the mo couple of spots .. 2nd night of use .. dried them out.. i'll keep on .. see how it goes .. i'll update it.


I dont think i would use PanOxyl just for a couple of spots mate. It was pretty harsh on me and pretty much bleached my skin and it looked aweful when it was dry and peeling.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

sizar said:


> the one i got is PanOxyl Aquagel 2.5 .. is that the right one ?


 i got that one, works great:thumb:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Yeah how many times til you see difference ? i can tell is doing something unlike other creams lol


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

sizar said:


> Yeah how many times til you see difference ? i can tell is doing something unlike other creams lol


 i put on in the night before bed and there dried up by morn, gone in 2 days. :thumbup1:


----------



## Kieran D (Jan 10, 2010)

What is use is Clearasil Ultra, PanOxyl 5% and OXY emergency zit blitz gel. I also use peal off facemasks from Boots (99p each)... All them combined work a treat IMO


----------



## Welsh (Dec 22, 2008)

Iv just bought some panoxyl from the recommendations on here

cheers


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I always get a few spots after PCT, they go away after 4 weeks or so on their own though.


----------

